# No chicken or coop yet. Need advice!



## badman400 (Dec 27, 2012)

My wife and I live in Upstate SC, near Greenville. No chickens or coop yet. Just beginning to learn, and would like to figure out the best coop to build on a budget but still look decent. It's just the two of us now. I have just under an acre of land in a sub division. Semi-rural atmosphere, no restrictions. I have enough trees and a lower area in the back where I could locate the coop where it would not be seen from the road, but still close enough to go back and forth to feed, water, etc. 

Don't know which chickens to choose. Moderate climate. Warm Summers and moderate winters with a rare snow and only about a month or two of freezing temps. Posted this answer up in the introduction forum. But figured I would start another thread here to ask for advice.

If you veteran chickeners had it all to do over again from "scratch" (no pun intended), how would you build the perfect small coop. Which kind(s) of chickens would you use? How tall for easy access. Outer doors for outsisde harvest of eggs? I've learned to listen to those with experience to shorten the learning curve. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

It depends on how many chickens you are planning on getting. You could do a tractor style if only a few. They have some really nice coops. You can look at a bunch and decide what meets your needs. Chickens are hardy on the whole. I don't know if this forum has a coop section, but I know BYC has a coop section that you could check out. You can make one from scraps, if you have any. Make sure you can get in to clean and collect eggs. Good luck and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Alot of different things can come into play ... so ... just a little advance. 

Check out your local library and get a few books on chickens and research, research and then do a little more research. 

Best of luck and let us know how it works out.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

You can always watch Craigslist too. There are often people who decided chickens weren't for them and sell them cheap. I got mine, you can see it in the coop registry, for free! It's basically an 8x8 shed. The hubby put in new roosts and nesting boxes. Just a thought


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i like austrolops ( spelling might be incorrect) they seem not to be so messy as other chickens. friendly too. you can make a coop with about anything. you will love your birds.. it seems everyone is hesitant at first but end up love having chickens.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

plus astrolorps are the record breaker for egg laying.


----------



## badman400 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments and bits of info! 
1). What is the BYC? Here, or another forum? 
2). What is a tractor style coop?
3). Does the Astrolorp species need a top wire on the run or not? I have heard that some larger species such as RIR do not need a covered top, since they cannot fly. 

I was thinking 6-8 hens. Trying to reach a good amount for two people and maybe enough extra eggs to gift some to family at times. But would also like to eat some chicken as well from time to time.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

BYC is another forum. Backyardchickens.com It's been around longer so it has lots of people with lots of experience. 
A tractor style coop is one that is built so you can move it around your yard. It is not stationary. 
Astrolorp probably won't be able to fly out of a 6 ft high fence. They are beautiful birds and lay brown eggs.
I don't eat my pets, so can't or won't comment on the fact the you plan on eating them! Don't name them!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

badman400 said:


> I was thinking 6-8 hens. Trying to reach a good amount for two people and maybe enough extra eggs to gift some to family at times. But would also like to eat some chicken as well from time to time.


Once you have had your own home grown fried chicken ... you will never go back to the chicken like substance from the store. 

So you may want to look at a duel breed. (egg & meat from the same bird)


----------



## badman400 (Dec 27, 2012)

chickflick said:


> BYC is another forum. Backyardchickens.com It's been around longer so it has lots of people with lots of experience.
> A tractor style coop is one that is built so you can move it around your yard. It is not stationary.
> Astrolorp probably won't be able to fly out of a 6 ft high fence. They are beautiful birds and lay brown eggs.
> I don't eat my pets, so can't or won't comment on the fact the you plan on eating them! Don't name them!


Thanks for the help and info. Didn't mean to offend your finer sensibilities by talking "fried chicken". 
Happy New Year!


----------



## badman400 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Once you have had your own home grown fried chicken ... you will never go back to the chicken like substance from the store.
> 
> So you may want to look at a duel breed. (egg & meat from the same bird)


Are you puling my leg about the "duel breed"? We were raised around chickens and I remember the taste of fresh fried chicken vs what we get in the store. The free range eggs are better too. 
maybe I'll get a few of the Astrolorps for egg production and something else bigger/meatier for the frying pan. Thanks!
happy New Year!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

badman400 said:


> Are you puling my leg about the "duel breed"? We were raised around chickens and I remember the taste of fresh fried chicken vs what we get in the store. The free range eggs are better too.
> maybe I'll get a few of the Astrolorps for egg production and something else bigger/meatier for the frying pan. Thanks!
> happy New Year!


Sorry for the typo ... dual - purpose chickens.


----------



## woody (Dec 25, 2012)

Block any cold wind. Make the pen open to the southeast and blocked well from the Northwest (depending on your geography)

Plan for predators. I use double wire. Welded wire to fend off dogs and hardware cloth under to fend off snakes. Don't put the pen too far from the house and that will help some on the predator issue (some) 

Start small as far as numbers of chickens. Talk to people at your local feed store. Plan for some failure, it always happens. If it does, pick up and keep going. I knew one lady that had a dog come in and wipe out her entire flock in one night. 

Keep the water clean, the feed dry and try to keep the floor of the pen as dry as possible. 

That's a few tips I could think of


----------



## badman400 (Dec 27, 2012)

Withdrawn comment.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

badman400 said:


> Thanks for all the comments and bits of info!
> 1). What is the BYC? Here, or another forum?
> 2). What is a tractor style coop?
> 3). Does the Astrolorp species need a top wire on the run or not? I have heard that some larger species such as RIR do not need a covered top, since they cannot fly.
> ...


1.) Stay away from BYC....
2.) a Chicken Tractor is a Coop you can move, typically with an open bottom for the chickens to eat grass, bugs etc.
3.) put wire over your runs to prevent predators from killing your chickens....a good fence around the coop is also a good idea to keep predators out
4.) 6-8 hens will lay plenty of eggs for two people but if you want chickens for meat consider a few more if you have space


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

badman400 said:


> ...need a covered top, since they cannot fly.
> 
> I was thinking 6-8 hens. Trying to reach a good amount for two people and maybe enough extra eggs to gift some to family at times. But would also like to eat some chicken as well from time to time.


I live in an woods so I covered the run not to keep the chickens in but to keep the raccoons, possums and hawks out. 

I also wanted a breed that would provide eggs and when they slow down laying, food. I went with Buff Orpingtons from Meyers Hatchery. 

They are just over 7 months old and averaging 5 or 6 eggs a day.


----------



## badman400 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks to all for the good info!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

badman400 said:


> We were raised around chickens and I remember the taste of fresh fried chicken vs what we get in the store. The free range eggs are better too.


Sorry ... when you first posted that you were "Just beginning to learn" ... I did take that as "you had no clue" ... but as you were raised around chickens, that does change the whole thread and I will bow out.

Best of luck to you and your chickens to come ...


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I live in an woods so I covered the run not to keep the chickens in but to keep the raccoons, possums and hawks out.....


Excellent advice LazyL


----------



## badman400 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Sorry ... when you first posted that you were "Just beginning to learn" ... I did take that as "you had no clue" ... but as you were raised around chickens, that does change the whole thread and I will bow out.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your chickens to come ...


Hey when I say "raised" around, it is more accurate to say during my younger years as a kid, chickens were always around. And they were all free range chickens as far as I can remember. I don't remember a coop or how the coop was constructed or the gathering of eggs. So you see, I still am a beginner in most ways that count. I welcome any and all advice from all here. And when you talked about "dual purpose" chickens earlier on in this thread I wasn't sure if there a certain type of type of breeds that it was better to use for laying and eating. Feel free to make any comments or give advice. And thanks again to all who have commented and in advance to those who will.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> 1.) Stay away from BYC....


i started my research there 1st before i ever got any birds
didn't like some of the people or the mods to i started looking for a better site. i found 2 this being one of them.

good luck all
piglett


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Badman it think it comes down to want you want these chickens to do for you
what we wanted was 
1 good sized eggs
2 large birds that were good for the table
3 hens that would go broody so we wouldn't have to keep buying more chickens (many breeds will never hatch out chicks for you)
4 a breed that is great at foraging (you have the land so why not use it?)
what we started out with was buff orpingtons
the hens tend to be about 8lbs & the roos can reach 10/12lbs

good luck
piglett


----------



## doubleoakfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

A coop can be as simple or as complex as you like. I suggest looking at a bunch of pictures to find what you like. You can then ask specific questions once you narrow it down. We have a large house for layers similar to a garden shed, but with insulation, ventilation, windows, etc. They have a fenced yard, but free range most days. In a stationary yard they will soon have nothing but dirt unless you make more than one run and rotate where they are located. You can never take too many predator precautions. (We also have chicken tractors for meat birds and bantys.)

Dual purpose is a bird used for meat and eggs. Usually you get more than you need of straight run(mix male and female) chicks and when big enough put the males in the freezer and keep the females for eggs. Older birds can be more tough. 

Finally I would order some hatchery catalogs and become familiar with different breeds and then ask questions about specifics.


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

Basically this is what we have learned over the years

Coop reqs: dry, safe, easy to clean, minimum flat surfaces, nest boxes, light. 
Run reqs: safe, covered and wire floor
Bird reqs: dual purpose means a medium sized bird that will lay eggs normally and if you feed them corn, make good eating. Possible breeds: reds, orphingtons, sex-link, rocks


----------

